# Best truck for oval



## Wildthing (Jan 7, 2009)

Our local track started a class of off road trucks with late model bodies run on the carpet oval. Curious on opinion of the best truck out there for this type of racing. Alot of guys have sc-10, losi strike, hpi blitz, exct. Which one is the best bang for buck or best for oval???


----------



## SlowRCride (Oct 6, 2005)

I suggest a Slash. Hands down, the best value and most durable CORR truck on the market. Needs no hop ups at all to be extremely competitive. And the box stock setup works on almost all track conditions (off-road tracks). Not sure why anyone would want to put late model bodies on them and run on a carpet oval, but hey, whatever! And good choice either way.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

sc-10 are good car's,i've got one and like it. but if they will let you run it a slash would be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

deff a slash to start, but have to say SC10 handled SO nice for me this weekend in oval!!!


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

Ricky...get a Slash. I've got mine working good and haven't touched it. I've won every race I've entered.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I finished 4th at the day after thanksgiving race (running 6 cell packs not lipo's) with my Slash with just out of the box parts---no fuel tubing in the shocks,nothing changed but gearing,body and pre-load clips.

I have had my Slash since July '08 and haven't broken a part yet.

Slash=durabilit

Slash all the way.

But from looking the other trucks over and seeing some of them run my 2nd choice would be a HPI Blitz. If you have to be different try a Blitz.

Later,

Mark


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Apples and Oranges*

If you haven't gotten a truck yet I will add my 2 cents.
Apples and Oranges...
All the current SCTs on the market have great features and can be competitive. I agree with the majority, the Slash is the best bang for your buck. The others have a great racing tradition background and will not let you down either. So what does you local hobby shop support? That way you have spare parts if you need them. 
What are Most running at your track? That way you have set up advice from the sucessful drivers. Which do you like the look of? Which can you afford?
All of them will be competitive with the proper set up and driving skill. That is one thing that makes this class so muich fun.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

If a slash is what you go with, I would try to get a thunder tech chassis conversion. Tat will allow you to get your center of gravity down lower and will make it handle alot better on the oval.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

pup1970 said:


> If a slash is what you go with, I would try to get a thunder tech chassis conversion. Tat will allow you to get your center of gravity down lower and will make it handle alot better on the oval.


No aftermarket parts are allowed in the class.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I remember years ago, I won 1st place in a 1/10 scale stadium truck oval class. We used foam tires and had small jumps placed throughout the oval. The truck I used was a Traxxas Rustler. Wasn't the fastest truck out there but it was by far the most durable.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nobody mentioned this one yet. How about a Slash? LOL


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Years ago i took some wins using my old king cab with a trackmaster belt drive tranny,and still have it to this day:thumbsup:


----------



## lil hotshoe (Jan 3, 2010)

today i ran a slash sc10 stock and led the race for 4 or 5 laps and still finished second.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

What or who's late model body are you getting to fit on the slash?


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

We put on the 1/8 scale late model bodies. Losi for one makes them. The idea is the body will protect the carpet from running stock slash tires. Turn the front bumper upside down and the body fits fine. Then in the spring throw on a slash truck body and hit the dirt.


----------



## cyoder#9 (Dec 21, 2008)

here is my slash with a losi body!


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

i'll stick with my t2 or t3.....


----------

